# Apex Neptune Support .. crap



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

So my Apex module has died and I've been trying to get Neptune support team to help me fix.

2 EB 8 Bars - Flashing Green light
Apex Display module - no display .. blank blue screen
Main module - blinks and then become solid green. tried to reset. cannot get an IP or update firmware using a hardwire connection given I can't even connect.

any one else had same problem?

Been 3 Days trying to get them to get this resolved and everytime I call I get no answer and then and note saying everyone is busy. 

email response is slow as molasses and they only respond once per day ... so far. am totally frustrated with the lack of customer support. Enough to jade me into looking at another alternative !



my rant for day ...


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Hop on there forum. Great support there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1
they are FAAAAST on the Neptune Forum. Sounds shitty though! Good luck!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmm, they were fast on email when I had problem before. Probably they are heading out to MACNA and are busy setting up booth and such.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

try reloading the firmware using a direct connection.

I had the same issue after a firmware update.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't ever try updating the firmware wirelessly, and I'd also suggest that you restart the controller BEFORE you do any updates so that it clears the memory.


----------



## d6d (Feb 27, 2013)

I remember have to use a different pc to update my apex firmware.


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

They are not bad, based on my experience.

You can re-load the firmware using direct connection

https://forum.neptunesystems.com/sh...Mac-directly-to-controller-to-update-firmware

and the steps from http://forum.neptunesystems.com/showthread.php?18-Read-this-first-Problems-updating-firmware

-Power OFF your controller including disconnecting any secondary power
-Start the firmware update
-Wait for the loader to 'timeout' once or twice
-Power up your controller
-This may take a couple of tries, just repeat the process starting with powering OFF the controller


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help.

RMA was obtained and unit is being sent back for repair. Cannot even see the controller with a direct connection to perform an upgrade.


----------

